# Previsão curto prazo (até 3 dias) - Janeiro 2018



## SpiderVV (1 Jan 2018 às 00:34)

*Previsões curto prazo: até 3 dias*

Leia com atenção as condições de utilização do fórum.
A participação neste tópico, além das condições gerais, está sujeita a estas condições específicas.

*Existem 3 tópicos diferentes para previsões a que poderá aceder directamente nos links do cabeçalho do fórum.*

*Previsões curto prazo: até 3 dias (este tópico em que se encontra)*
Tópico para nowcasting (previsões de curtíssimo prazo) de situações meteorológicas em formação e/ou aproximação nas próximas horas, usando por exemplo satélite, radar, cartas superfície, etc.;
e análises e previsões de curto prazo até 3 dias (72 horas), com ênfase nos modelos de maior resolução.

*Previsões médio prazo: até 2 semanas*
Tópico para previsões de modelos a médio prazo, com maior incerteza, de 4 a 14 dias (2 semanas). A participação neste tópico deve ter maior ênfase na comparação de modelos globais e ensembles, analisar convergência de cenários, tendências, etc.

*Previsões longo prazo: mensal e sazonal*
Tópico para previsões de longo prazo, como por ex. previsões probabilísticas mensais e sazonais

*Links úteis*

*Nowcasting Radares*
- IPMA dinâmico
- MeteoGalicia (Norte)
- AEMET (Espanha e regiões fronteiriças portuguesas)

*Nowcasting Satélite*
- Sat24 Ibéria
- Sat24 Madeira
- Eumetsat Realtime
- Eumetsat EUMETView (escolher RGB composites)
- NASA GOES East (p/ Açores, embora limitado, escolher North Hemisphere)

*Nowcasting Descargas eléctricas*
- IPMA DEA
- MeteoGalicia DEA (Norte)
- Blitzortung | Mapa dinâmico (Rede entusiastas)
- Euclid
- OPC Lightning Strike Density (Açores/Madeira/Atlântico)
- AEMET DEA (Canárias/Madeira)

*Nowcasting Análise*
- Análise Eumetrain (Satélite+parâmetros ECMWF, etc, apenas para as 0,6,12 e 18z
- Cartas superfície MetOffice
- Análise frontal IPMA (escolher ECMWF+Análise frontal)
- NOAA OPC Atlantic Analysis
- Cartas superfície IM BERLIN


*Modelos de alta resolução:*
- IPMA Arome Continente ~2.5km, até 48h (escolher Portugal continental-Arome)
- IPMA Arome Madeira ~2.5km, até 48h (escolher Arq.Madeira-Arome)
- IPMA Arome Açores ~2.5km, até 48h (escolher Arq.Açores-Arome)
- Meteociel WRF Ibéria ~2km, até 36h
- Meteociel WRF Ibéria ~5km, até 72h
- MeteoGalicia WRF Norte ~4km, até 96h
- CLIMAAT WRF Açores, 6/24km, até 72h
- CLIMAAT WRF Madeira, ~2/8km, até 72h

*Modelos de média resolução:*
- IPMA ALADIN Continente ~9km, até 48h (escolher Península ibérica-Aladin)
- Meteociel ARPEGE Ibéria ~9km, até 96h
- AEMET HIRLAM EuroAtlantico ~12km até 72h
- MeteoGalicia WRF Ibéria ~12km, até 96h
- MetOffice Euro4 ~12km, até 48h

*Modelos globais, baixa resolução:*
- GFS: MeteoPT | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline | Meteostar | Wetter3
- ECMWF: MeteoPT| Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline | IPMA
- CMC/GEM: MeteoPT| Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline
- MetOffice UKMO: Meteociel | Wetterzentrale
- Vários: tcgengifs (Atlântico) | tropicaltidbits (Atlântico)

*Outputs especializados*
- Lightningwizard Parâmetros convectivos (baseado no global GFS)
- Estofex Parâmetros convectivos (baseado no global GFS)


*Use este tópico apenas para:*
- colocar, comentar ou debater previsões ou saídas de modelos.
- comentar e colocar previsões; se forem suas fundamente-as bem. Seja cauteloso e responsável, evite alarmismo não fundamentado que possa gerar alarme social. Não se esqueça, é você o responsável pelo que escreve e assume as consequências do que escreve.

*Não use este tópico para:*
- seguimento da situação meteorológica corrente, relato das condições meteorológicas, para isso existem os tópicos de seguimento.
- conversa de circunstância, meros palpites ou desabafos ("nunca mais chove", "nunca mais acaba o calor", etc), evite ou use para esse fim o tópico de Seguimento Meteorológico Livre. O reiterado desrespeito poderá ser penalizado.
- criticar avisos ou alertas oficiais, para isso use por exemplo tópicos como "IPMA - Novidades, dúvidas e críticas".
- discutir climatologia ou outro tema, para isso use por exemplo o tópico de Monitorização do Clima Portugal.
- off-topic, evite em absoluto mensagens neste tópico que não se enquadrem no tema do tópico, previsões do tempo.
- se ocorrer uma deriva natural de tema ou se se proporcionar um outro rumo interessante para discussão, pode comentar ou fomentar um debate noutro tópico ou mesmo criar um mais apropriado baseado numa discussão nascida aqui, citando a mensagem original.


----------



## c0ldPT (3 Jan 2018 às 16:09)

GFS a melhorar ligeiramente, mais frio e precipitação mais por perto mas esta só á tarde:


----------



## c0ldPT (3 Jan 2018 às 18:38)

ECM 12Z: Menos frio aos 850hpa, mais aos 500hpa, andam todos loucos porra  -2ºC/-34ºC por aqui. Precipitação de "grilo":


----------



## c0ldPT (3 Jan 2018 às 19:35)

Dos únicos a pôr precipitação na tarde de sábado no Litoral Norte, WRF:


----------



## Orion (4 Jan 2018 às 01:33)

O arquipélago da Madeira deverá ser afetado por uma depressão com alguma intensidade.


----------



## c0ldPT (4 Jan 2018 às 14:57)

O HARMONIE-AROME que a AEMET usa, a prever alguns aguaceiros na madrugada de sábado mesmo no litoral norte e até descargas elétricas. Porém, é dos únicos ou único a prever tal.


----------



## jamestorm (4 Jan 2018 às 15:12)

Fica tudo na espanholada, pelos vistos 



c0ldPT disse:


> Dos únicos a pôr precipitação na tarde de sábado no Litoral Norte, WRF:


----------



## Pek (4 Jan 2018 às 15:20)

Ésta es la cosa:






Acumulados hasta durante el fin de semana:


----------



## Pek (4 Jan 2018 às 15:38)

La clave estará en la colocación final de la baja en la Península o su entorno. Según  su posicionamiento final algunas comarcas se hincharán a nieve y otras no tanto. Baile interesante. De momento el GFS está un poco solo, colocándola algo más al norte (entre Baleares y Cataluña), casi todos los demás la bajan un poco (frente a la Comunidad Valenciana). Esa diferencia parece poca cosa, pero marcaría bastante.


----------



## c0ldPT (4 Jan 2018 às 15:49)

Pek disse:


> La clave estará en la colocación final de la baja en la Península o su entorno. Según  su posicionamiento final algunas comarcas se hincharán a nieve y otras no tanto. Baile interesante. De momento el GFS está un poco solo, colocándola algo más al norte (entre Baleares y Cataluña), casi todos los demás la bajan un poco (frente a la Comunidad Valenciana). Esa diferencia parece poca cosa, pero marcaría bastante.



Qual o cenário que poderia dar alguma precipitação para Portugal?


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Jan 2018 às 15:53)

c0ldPT disse:


> Qual o cenário que poderia dar alguma precipitação para Portugal?



Julgo que quanto mais se aproximar o núcleo da nossa fronteira, melhores seriam as chances de termos mais precipitação.


----------



## Pek (4 Jan 2018 às 16:15)

c0ldPT disse:


> Qual o cenário que poderia dar alguma precipitação para Portugal?



En el escenario actual lo veo muy complicado. Debería existir una retrogradación de la baja principal inicial (prácticamente imposible) o una mayor retrogradación de la baja secundaria cantábrica que aparece a 90 horas y que se interna en la península por León y Zamora. Esa baja ya facilita que en la zona de Trás-os-Montes pueda verse el blanco elemento. Si esa baja secundaria retrocediese algo más hacia el interior gallego, el norte de Portugal podría verse aún más favorecido.

Mapas:

- Baja cantábrica





- Señalo la zona a considerar. Una mayor retrogradación hacia el interior de Ourense favorecería mucho. Sería importante también que no bajase demasiado de latitud. En caso de que se produjese esta bajada resultaría más probable que la nieve volviera a escaparse a Salamanca (sobre todo) y Zamora:


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Jan 2018 às 22:27)

Pelos modelos há duas zonas onde (para além do topo dos Montes Hermínios) é provável apanharem neve: o planalto de Montalegre e a serra de Montesinho.
Aí há condições para que a neve caia - o planalto de Montalegre tem entre 900 a 1000 metros de altitude, bem como a zona do Larouco (>1500 mts). Montesinho tem vários pontos nos 1200 a 1400 mts.
Para além disso aquelas zonas são uma barreira de condensação nestas entradas de norte, e por isso com entradas de norte podem facilmente ver cair os farrapos brancos que tantos adoram ver.


----------



## Dias Miguel (5 Jan 2018 às 09:23)

Por acaso, alguém já reparou bem neste movimento retrógrado da depressão de domingo para segunda??  Sei o quanto vale o GFS, mas não deixa de ser interessante esta previsão a 90 h


----------



## cookie (5 Jan 2018 às 09:45)

Aristocrata disse:


> Pelos modelos há duas zonas onde (para além do topo dos Montes Hermínios) é provável apanharem neve: o planalto de Montalegre e a serra de Montesinho.
> Aí há condições para que a neve caia - o planalto de Montalegre tem entre 900 a 1000 metros de altitude, bem como a zona do Larouco (>1500 mts). Montesinho tem vários pontos nos 1200 a 1400 mts.
> Para além disso aquelas zonas são uma barreira de condensação nestas entradas de norte, e por isso com entradas de norte podem facilmente ver cair os farrapos brancos que tantos adoram ver.


Vou hoje ao final do dia para a zona da serra da Estrela... Saio de vila do conde pelas 16:30, passo em Paredes, apanho a A42 direção sul, depois A25, para sair em Mangualde e parar na zona de Gouveia. Os mais experientes prevêem dificuldades nas estradas? Levo auto socks just in case...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## tone (5 Jan 2018 às 09:54)

cookie disse:


> Vou hoje ao final do dia para a zona da serra da Estrela... Saio de vila do conde pelas 16:30, passo em Paredes, apanho a A42 direção sul, depois A25, para sair em Mangualde e parar na zona de Gouveia. Os mais experientes prevêem dificuldades nas estradas? Levo auto socks just in case...
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


Em Gouveia não deve ser necessário qualquer apetrecho automóvel. 

Para os mais destemidos, na serra do Açor, sugiro monte do colcurinho (ou nossa senhora das preces), 1200 metros, no topo apenas uma capela, circundada por uma estrada, visão 360°, inclusive para a Estrela. Muito cuidado! Com carro normal e sem condições adversas é sem muito stress. Com neve, o ideal será um 4x4.


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Jan 2018 às 11:14)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Por acaso, alguém já reparou bem neste movimento retrógrado da depressão de domingo para segunda??  Sei o quanto vale o GFS, mas não deixa de ser interessante esta previsão a 90 h


Seria o melhor para o interior, mas nestas depressões retrógradas a precipitação, maior parte das vezes, fica retida em Espanha.
O ECM, ainda assim, indica que alguma precipitação chegue à fronteira, mas o mais provável é não chegar cá nada, veremos.


----------



## Pek (5 Jan 2018 às 11:39)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Por acaso, alguém já reparou bem neste movimento retrógrado da depressão de domingo para segunda??  Sei o quanto vale o GFS, mas não deixa de ser interessante esta previsão a 90 h



Sí, es lo que citaba aquí


----------



## Pek (5 Jan 2018 às 12:27)

En la nueva salida del europeo, en su reflejo de superficie, la baja principal no sufre retrogradación estrictamente, pero sí estabilización en la zona de Valencia. Esa falta de avance provoca que uno de los ramales de precipitación penetre mucho en el interior ibérico. Es el que dejará nevadas muy abundantes en ciudades como Ávila y Segovia. El extremo de ese ramal puede rozar Portugal y generar alguna sorpresa en localidades cercanas a la Raia con Salamanca:











Para acabar de perfilar todo esto habrá que saber, como comentaba ayer, la localización final de las bajas secundarias que puedan surgir en el episodio y que pueden dar alguna alegría facilitando el proceso anterior:






Mientras la principal permanece entre Cataluña y Baleares:





Además del reflejo en superfcie hay que pensar también en lo que tenemos en altitud, que puede dar alguna sorpresa, con una baja más que notable en el sur-sureste ibérico que preside el episodio:





Con todo esto, y volviendo a la superficie, se puede adivinar una nevada muy notable en la vertiente norte del Sistema Central (provincias de Segovia y Ávila fundamentalmente). Lo vemos claramente en la previsión de espesor de nieve para la ciudad de Segovia:


----------



## c0ldPT (5 Jan 2018 às 13:42)

Aí vem "ele". Bonito :


----------



## Norther (5 Jan 2018 às 14:53)

Não vou deitar a toalha ao chão, vou ter algumas esperanças


----------



## marcoguarda (5 Jan 2018 às 15:12)

c0ldPT disse:


> Aí vem "ele". Bonito :




Explica-me, nessa imagem, como vês que o frio está a chegar?


----------



## Pek (5 Jan 2018 às 15:26)

marcoguarda disse:


> Explica-me, nessa imagem, como vês que o frio está a chegar?


----------



## The Weatherman (5 Jan 2018 às 15:39)




----------



## Pek (5 Jan 2018 às 16:26)

Bajamos a los mesoescalares hasta 42 horas. Pensad que el ramal de precipitación que penetraría en la meseta norte (ayudado por hipotéticas bajas secundarias) y que podría afectar a zonas de Trás-os-Montes y las Beiras del que hablaba en mensajes anteriores no queda reflejado en esta animación (aparecería a +58 - +60 horas, más o menos):








Nivel de aviso rojo por nevadas muy intensas mañana sábado en la Ibérica riojana:






El nivel de aviso rojo no es fácil de ver... Viene fuerte el tema por allí.


----------



## RedeMeteo (5 Jan 2018 às 21:53)

Talvez caiam uns flocos em Marvão


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Jan 2018 às 23:41)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Por acaso, alguém já reparou bem neste *movimento retrógrado da depressão de domingo para segunda*??


Estava a ver\ler o teu post e veio-me logo à cabeça o dia 9 de janeiro de 2009.
Foi precisamente uma depressão com movimento retrógado, parecido com o que se vê aqui modelado, que levou á queda de neve nesse dia no litoral norte.
Estas depressões conseguem *manter o núcleo frio* por se manterem em terra (zona mais fria do que o oceano), e conseguem arrastar *humidade gerada no mar cantábrico*, permitindo condições potenciadoras de precipitação associadas ao tal frio que já referi. Assim a neve seria possível.
Não é fácil isto acontecer, mas não seria a primeira nem a segunda vez que sucederia...


----------



## Pek (6 Jan 2018 às 18:05)

Baja principal sobre la Comunidad Valenciana y núcleos convectivos alimentándose y creciendo en el entorno mediterráneo de Valencia que provocarán nevadas muy intensas esta noche y madrugada en el interior ibérico:










El Mediterráneo como alimento de la gran nevada...


----------



## cova beira (6 Jan 2018 às 19:51)

Queria chamar a atenção para o modelo europeu que à já pelo menos duas saídas prevê neve para toda a região a sul da estrela na terça feira de manha, com acumulação de muito frio em superficie durante a noite e vento sul são as condições ideais para esta região.


----------



## ferreira5 (8 Jan 2018 às 11:02)

Bom dia, 
Tanto no IPMA, como na AEMET aparece a possibilidade de queda de neve para a madrugada /manhã de terça feira, no entanto no GFS não consigo vislumbrar como poderá acontecer... Alguém mais entendido na matéria me pode elucidar?
Obrigado


----------



## ferreira5 (8 Jan 2018 às 11:09)

ferreira5 disse:


> Bom dia,
> Tanto no IPMA, como na AEMET aparece a possibilidade de queda de neve para a madrugada /manhã de terça feira, no entanto no GFS não consigo vislumbrar como poderá acontecer... Alguém mais entendido na matéria me pode elucidar?
> Obrigado


IPMA
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu 6055K através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (8 Jan 2018 às 11:13)

ferreira5 disse:


> IPMA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vendo o modelo GFS acho difícil a cota da neve ser abaixo dos 1000 metros amanhã .
A temperatura irá subir logo que a frente entre no território , por isso acho estranho o IPMA colocar possibilidade de neve ao início da manhã de terça .
Até o Bestweather no seu site fala nessa possibilidade!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ferreira5 (8 Jan 2018 às 11:15)

joselamego disse:


> Vendo o modelo GFS acho difícil a cota da neve ser abaixo dos 1000 metros amanhã .
> A temperatura irá subir logo que a frente entre no território , por isso acho estranho o IPMA colocar possibilidade de neve ao início da manhã de terça .
> Até o Bestweather no seu site fala nessa possibilidade!
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Pois mas até à AEMET tem alerta de neve para a meseta 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu 6055K através do Tapatalk


----------



## rozzo (8 Jan 2018 às 11:28)

É a típica situação de chegar uma frente quando está frio instalado...
É bastante provável que neve nas primeiras horas de precipitação a cotas médias, e que depois passe a chuva.

Mesmo os meteogramas do GFS têm cota relativamente baixa no instante inicial da precipitação, subindo depois rapidamente. Normalmente os globais não modelam muito bem estas situações de frio instalado, pois acabam por modelar as frentes a "varrer" mais depressa que a realidade o ar frio, sendo no geral um bocado "pessimistas". Vimos em situações no passado semelhantes a neve a persistir durante muito mais tempo que o modelado, e as frentes a ficarem muito mais "bloqueadas" contra a "parede fria" do que era esperado.

Ainda assim... E como já falado ao longo destes dias... O frio instalado não é assim tanto como em outras situações semelhantes, portanto não sei até que ponto o GFS estará ou não a ser "pessimista".

Verdade é que mesmo os mesoscalas (que costumam modelar melhor o frio instalado nos níveis baixos) não estão assim todos tão optimistas, pelo menos alguns, outros até sim...

Com azar...Poderá ficar no limiar para se perder um nevão interessante por um bocadinho de nada...
Com sorte... Poderá ser um nevão para finalmente alegrar a malta de Bragança e arredores...

Atenção, que neste tipo de situações, há também sempre o perigo de chuva congelante, o que é sempre problemático nas estradas. Convém estar atento a essa possibilidade!

Vamos ver!!!

Fica o ICON, para dar esperanças ao pessoal!


----------



## The Weatherman (8 Jan 2018 às 11:28)

O Hirlam mostra essa possibilidade


----------



## c0ldPT (8 Jan 2018 às 12:21)

Como já referiu o @rozzo parece haver condições para freezing rain em alguns locais do interior


----------



## cova beira (8 Jan 2018 às 12:21)

o gfs está a prever uma cota para a covilha de 1200 metros com temperatura em superficie de 0 graus até ao meio dia, por aqui já dá para se perceber que é um cenário muito difícil de modelar, é uma situação tipica de neve aqui na região mas também muito imprivisivel, a cota tanto pode estar nos 1000 como nos 400 metros, tudo depende do frio em altura que é varrido pelo vento sudoeste mas como a região da cova da beira fica encaixada na serra da estrela e gardunha o frio em altitude tende a resistir mais tempo.


----------



## Norther (8 Jan 2018 às 12:46)

O WRF não vê nada de neve, mas mesmo que isso aconteça, aqui na Cova da Beira tem muita probabilidade de acontecer chuva gelada, devido ao frio acumulado a superficie.
E como sabemos cova beira, nesta situações a zona sul do vale, zona do Fundão, costuma nevar a cotas mais baixas que o lado da Covilhã, veremos se temos sorte.


----------



## Jorge_scp (8 Jan 2018 às 14:49)

Como já referiram por aí, parece-me bem mais provável o freezing rain que neve propriamente. Olhando para o perfil de temperaturas, à entrada da frente teremos temperaturas positivas aos 850hPa (2-3ºC), o que tipicamente sobe a cota até aos 1300/1500 m pelo menos. No entanto, prevêm-se temperaturas mais baixas à superfície (0-1ºC), o que pode voltar a congelar a precipitação. Parece-me no entanto, bastante complicado ser na forma de neve... vamos ver, estou bastante curioso no que vai resultar.


----------



## ferreira5 (8 Jan 2018 às 15:06)

Estes três modelos mostram a acumulação prevista, será que temos razões para estar optimistas? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu 6055K através do Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (8 Jan 2018 às 15:08)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Como já referiram por aí, parece-me bem mais provável o freezing rain que neve propriamente. Olhando para o perfil de temperaturas, à entrada da frente teremos temperaturas positivas aos 850hPa (2-3ºC), o que tipicamente sobe a cota até aos 1300/1500 m pelo menos. No entanto, prevêm-se temperaturas mais baixas à superfície (0-1ºC), o que pode voltar a congelar a precipitação. Parece-me no entanto, bastante complicado ser na forma de neve... vamos ver, estou bastante curioso no que vai resultar.



Com este tipo de sinóptica, com frio instalado no momento da chegada da precipitação, por vezes em Trás-os-Montes ocorrem boas nevadas durante as primeiras horas de precipitação, passando depois a chuva quando o frio em altitude é varrido. 

Também estou curioso no que vai dar, até porque o frio instalado não me parece assim tanto, para já o IPMA aponta queda de neve acima dos 800/1000 metros, subindo a cota para os 1200/1400 metros.


----------



## rozzo (8 Jan 2018 às 15:11)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Como já referiram por aí, parece-me bem mais provável o freezing rain que neve propriamente. Olhando para o perfil de temperaturas, à entrada da frente teremos temperaturas positivas aos 850hPa (2-3ºC), o que tipicamente sobe a cota até aos 1300/1500 m pelo menos. No entanto, prevêm-se temperaturas mais baixas à superfície (0-1ºC), o que pode voltar a congelar a precipitação. Parece-me no entanto, bastante complicado ser na forma de neve... vamos ver, estou bastante curioso no que vai resultar.



Na verdade na fase inicial da precipitação há iso's negativas no extremo Nordeste e na Beira Interior, pelo menos neste mesoscala (ICON), coincidindo com a fase inicial da precipitação.
Daí as previsões de neve a cotas médias.

Infelizmente, como já discutido, o frio instalado não é assim tanto para manter a precipitação como neve por muito tempo, nem muito menos para "bloquear" a entrada do ar quente e manter a frente quase estacionária a despejar neve como noutras situações...
Portanto, no caso de nevar, parece mesmo provável que não dure muito e que a chuva ganhe a batalha relativamente depressa.

Nem sequer a neve na fase inicial está garantida, mas pronto, é uma possibilidade relativamente razoável nessas regiões.


----------



## ferreira5 (8 Jan 2018 às 15:16)

Eu na experiência que tenho desde que vivo em Bragança o frio neste tipo de situações costuma aguentar-se bem... A ver vamos

E outra das coisas que me deixa mais esperançado é o facto da AEMET colocar alerta amarelo para a meseta

Enviado do meu 6055K através do Tapatalk


----------



## Norther (8 Jan 2018 às 15:28)

rozzo disse:


> Na verdade na fase inicial da precipitação há iso's negativas no extremo Nordeste e na Beira Interior, pelo menos neste mesoscala (ICON), coincidindo com a fase inicial da precipitação.
> Daí as previsões de neve a cotas médias.
> 
> Infelizmente, como já discutido, o frio instalado não é assim tanto para manter a precipitação como neve por muito tempo, nem muito menos para "bloquear" a entrada do ar quente e manter a frente quase estacionária a despejar neve como noutras situações...
> ...





Ora aí está, Cova da Beira bem no vermelho, vamos ver próximas saídas...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (8 Jan 2018 às 15:47)

Eu tenho o sentimento inverso, que já tive em situações com mais frio instalado e na verdade só deu chuva...
Como os modelos teimam em não corroborar as minhas interpretações, desejo-vos a melhor sorte.











Tal como o Rozzo diz, o frio é pouco e será varrido com rapidez, mas como a meteorologia de exacto não tem nada... veremos!


----------



## Jorge_scp (8 Jan 2018 às 16:00)

rozzo disse:


> Na verdade na fase inicial da precipitação há iso's negativas no extremo Nordeste e na Beira Interior, pelo menos neste mesoscala (ICON), coincidindo com a fase inicial da precipitação.
> Daí as previsões de neve a cotas médias.
> 
> Infelizmente, como já discutido, o frio instalado não é assim tanto para manter a precipitação como neve por muito tempo, nem muito menos para "bloquear" a entrada do ar quente e manter a frente quase estacionária a despejar neve como noutras situações...
> ...



Vi a T850 hPa no GFS e está positiva, nos mesoescala pelos vistos há diferenças significativas. Se assim for, o caso muda um pouco de figura. Mas vai ser sempre um choque de massas interessante de seguir


----------



## ferreira5 (8 Jan 2018 às 16:21)

Muito simpático o Hirlam para Bragança 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu 6055K através do Tapatalk


----------



## ClaudiaRM (8 Jan 2018 às 16:30)

Em Viseu City não há qualquer hipótese, certo?


----------



## MSantos (8 Jan 2018 às 16:38)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Em Viseu City não há qualquer hipótese, certo?



Em Viseu as hipóteses diria que são nulas ou muito baixas, ainda não vai ser desta Cláudia!


----------



## Orion (8 Jan 2018 às 16:57)

Provavelmente a tempestade David.











---


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Jan 2018 às 17:38)

Aquela brincadeira a sudoeste da Islândia criou uma baixa pressão de 940 hPa. Com um empurrãozinho do AA (sim ele às vezes ajuda), temos uma situação de entrada atlântica que parece beneficiar bem o Sul:






No final da semana teremos uma breve visita do AA, mas parece não durar muito. No fim-de-semana deve chegar mais chuva, com o AA mais próximo de terras americanas, a este dos Açores.


----------



## cova beira (8 Jan 2018 às 19:53)

acabei de ver as atualizações do europeu e parece-me que a cova da beira e zona de bragança (obviamente com mais probabilidade em bragança) têm algumas chances de ver neve amanhã, diria até que me parece estar a modelar um pouco mais de frio que na última run.


----------



## guimeixen (9 Jan 2018 às 22:17)

Estofex para amanhã:






A level 1 was issued across Portugal and NW Spain mainly for tornadoes and to the lesser degree for marginally severe wind gusts.

Towards west, a fast moving short-wave, associated with a frontal system will progress from the Atlantic eastwards, subsequently stalling over the Bay of Biscay. As a cold front crosses Portugal, embedded thunderstorms may form in marginal CAPE environment. Strong vertical wind shear suggests that few of the cells could acquire rotation. Forecast soundings reveal strong lower tropospheric shear and low LCLs around 12 UTC, pointing at a tornado threat. Marginally severe wind gusts may occur as well in stronger downdrafts.


----------



## ferreira5 (11 Jan 2018 às 14:28)

Mais uma previsão interessante para sábado, nomeadamente para Bragança. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu 6055K através do Tapatalk


----------



## The Weatherman (11 Jan 2018 às 15:25)

ferreira5 disse:


> Mais uma previsão interessante para sábado, nomeadamente para Bragança.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O Hirlam diz que para já todos os ingredientes estão presentes 









Embora em altitude o frio ainda seja pouco nas horas iniciais.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (11 Jan 2018 às 17:05)

Pois e provavelmente mais uma vez marao montemuro cabreira não vão ver neve...


Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## ferreira5 (11 Jan 2018 às 18:25)

E mais uma vez o GFS com cotas bastante elevadas para Bragança... Será que se vai repetir o cenário desta semana? 

Enviado do meu 6055K através do Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (11 Jan 2018 às 18:43)

não consigo perceber a descritiva de sabado baseado no GFS!
Isto pq as cotas lançadas pelo gfs são mais altas na hora da maior precipitação!
O gfs lança cotas sim de 700/800 M mas sem precipitação a assinalar...
Resumindo quem lê esta descritiva pensa que vai estar um dia de chuva e que para ver neve basta subir a um local no norte ou centro com altitudes superiores a 800M.


Céu geralmente muito nublado.

*Períodos de chuva, passando gradualmente a regime de aguaceiros*.

Possibilidade de ocorrência de trovoada.

*Queda de neve acima dos 1200/1400 metros, descendo gradualmente

a cota para os 800 metros nas regiões Norte e Centro.*

Vento fraco a moderado (até 25 km/h) do quadrante sul, soprando

moderado (25 a 35 km/h) no litoral oeste até final da manhã e sendo

moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h) nas terras altas, tornando-se

gradualmente do quadrante oeste.

Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal em alguns locais.

Formação de gelo ou geada nas regiões do interior.

Pequena subida da temperatura mínima.


----------



## vitamos (11 Jan 2018 às 20:19)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> não consigo perceber a descritiva de sabado baseado no GFS!
> Isto pq as cotas lançadas pelo gfs são mais altas na hora da maior precipitação!
> O gfs lança cotas sim de 700/800 M mas sem precipitação a assinalar...
> Resumindo quem lê esta descritiva pensa que vai estar um dia de chuva e que para ver neve basta subir a um local no norte ou centro com altitudes superiores a 800M.
> ...


Já foi dito várias vezes mas importa repetir: existem mais modelos que não o gfs e o IPMA segue precisamente outros modelos


----------



## Charlie Moreira (11 Jan 2018 às 21:28)

vitamos disse:


> Já foi dito várias vezes mas importa repetir: existem mais modelos que não o gfs e o IPMA segue precisamente outros modelos


Obrigado @vitamos pela info! 

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## rozzo (12 Jan 2018 às 15:38)

Entretanto...

Será que o extremo Nordeste, nomeadamente a zona de Bragança, terá outra vez _jackpot_ na próxima madrugada? 

Há algum frio razoável logo à chegada da precipitação, como no evento anterior, podendo chegar a nevar a cotas um bocado razoável abaixo do projectado pelos modelos globais (e pelo IPMA) ainda antes da frente, ou seja, quando a precipitação é mais abundante.
Embora desta vez pareça mais "no limite" do que no evento anterior, se calhar pode não acontecer "por uma unha negra". Mas até pode ser que sim...


----------



## frederico (12 Jan 2018 às 16:06)

O GFS carregou um pouco na precipitacao para este evento. Depois disso e futurologia e os modelos nao se entendem muito bem.


----------



## Pek (13 Jan 2018 às 09:26)

Esto ve el mesoescalar de mayor detalle para las próximas 42 horas en lo que tiene que ver con la nieve:






Contexto ibérico:





Detalle nordeste transmontano. Nótese el detalle de Bragança :


----------



## pe5cinco5 (24 Jan 2018 às 11:50)

*Previsão de precipitação para os dias 25 e 26 de Janeiro de 2018
*
Prevê-se precipitação com valores até 25 mm em algumas regiões de Portugal, segundo o GFS.
Prevê-se ainda a possibilidade de queda de neve na zona do Gerês e Serra da Estrela, este último com alguma acumulação.

25 de Janeiro de 2018:






No sul provavelmente a precipitação será menor ou escassa:






Acumulação de neve:


----------



## Pek (26 Jan 2018 às 18:36)




----------



## pe5cinco5 (28 Jan 2018 às 14:16)

*Possibilidade de precipitação na região Sul até 31 de Janeiro de 2018*

Prevê-se que haja precipitação, embora de pouca acumulação (até 10mm) na região Sul, em especial no Algarve. Isto mostra o cenário oposto que tem acontecido ao longo dos últimos meses em que a precipitação caiu em zonas mais incidentes do litoral Norte de Portugal Continental.


----------



## frederico (28 Jan 2018 às 16:33)

Se o anticlone estivesse mais fraco ou um pouco mais a Norte seria um bom evento para o Sul.


----------



## Pek (29 Jan 2018 às 01:06)

Precipitaciones de barro en próximos días en el sur ibérico:


----------



## pe5cinco5 (30 Jan 2018 às 11:26)

*Previsão de precipitação e temperaturas para os próximos dias (até 4 de Fevereiro)*

No que diz respeito à precipitação, além da possibilidade de precipitação no Sul (como referido anteriormente noutro post), existe a possibilidade de existir precipitação, embora fraca, na zona do Gerês (provavelmente com neve?) (e talvez na zona de Miranda do Douro?):

*WRF*

*



*

*HIRLAM*

*



*

*ARPEGE*

*



*

O modelo mais optimista, o *ICON-EU* 






No que diz respeito à temperatura, já é muito confiável que vão existir valores baixos de temperatura (abaixo de 0ºC) em várias regiões de Portugal Continental:

*ECMWF*

2 de Fevereiro
*



*

3 de Fevereiro





*ARPEGE*

*



*

*GFS*

*



*


----------



## Snifa (31 Jan 2018 às 06:52)

Informação especial

*Comunicado válido entre* *2018-01-30 23:53:00* e *2018-02-04 23:59:00
*
Assunto_:_ VENTO FORTE E TEMPERATURAS BAIXAS NO CONTINENTE

Uma vasta região anticiclónica, relativamente intensa, localizada às 12UTC de dia 1 de fevereiro a norte dos Açores e em crista até à Islândia, originará o transporte de uma massa de ar muito frio e seco sobre o território do continente e uma intensificação do vento, em especial no litoral oeste e nas terras altas. 

Assim, prevê-se a partir da manhã de dia 1, vento forte no litoral oeste e nas terras altas com rajadas até 80 km/h. Adicionalmente, verificar-se-á uma descida dos valores da temperatura máxima em todo território, entre 3 e 7ºC. As baixas temperaturas associadas ao vento forte aumentarão o desconforto térmico, em especial entre a tarde de dia 1 e a manhã de 2. 

Até dia 4, continuar-se-á a fazer sentir vento forte e com rajadas no litoral oeste e nas terras altas, com exceção de dia 3, em que se prevê um enfraquecimento temporário do vento. 

No dia 3, a aproximação e passagem de um sistema frontal de fraca atividade, poderá originar precipitação fraca na generalidade do território, com probabilidade entre 35 e 60% a norte do sistema montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela, e inferior a 35% a sul do referido sistema, que a ocorrer será sob a forma de neve em cotas baixas. 

Para mais detalhes sobre os avisos meteorológicos emitidos consultar: 
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev-sam/ 

Para mais detalhes sobre a previsão meteorológica para os próximos dias consultar: 
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/ 

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.significativa
Data de edição: 2018-01-31 06:41:43


http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/comunicados/index.jsp


----------

